# Perfusionists billing 99190 - 99192



## rblundell (Oct 4, 2017)

Can anyone help me with coding and billing guidelines for perfusionists?

CPT codes 99190-99192, along with the accompanying services, cell saver/salvage, platelet gel etc.  Including frequent or required modifiers.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 4, 2017)

Services would fall under the facilities reimbursement. Technicians doesn't meet provider type requirement under any payer I'm aware of.


----------



## rblundell (Oct 4, 2017)

*Thank you*



CodingKing said:


> Services would fall under the facilities reimbursement. Technicians doesn't meet provider type requirement under any payer I'm aware of.



I appreciate your input.

I know that perfusionists do bill to commercial carriers rather than getting reimbursement from the hospital for services.  However, the ones I have contacted contract out their billing and they are tight lipped about any resources or guidelines.


----------



## DreaDeLeon78 (Oct 3, 2022)

Do perfusionist fees fall under a technical component when billed on a facility claim? Should it be billed with a TC modifier or no?


----------

